# difference between HR31 and R31?



## FWH180 (Jan 11, 2010)

what is the difference


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

nothing sometimes the R31 is refered to as the HR31...

what is more important is what goes after GTS, GTS Turbo, GTS-X, GTS-R etc etc

and for that basic info go to wiki


----------



## FWH180 (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks for the help


----------

